# Anyone make the transition from stomach to back sleeping?



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

How did you train yourself? Ever get to the sleep where you are literally passed out? If I start out on my back, I dont get into the deep sleep. During the night, I might have my mind awaken and then turn onto the back but I dont get into that deep, dream state. Also, I alternate between hands to the side, hands across the chest and hands on top of the hips - never can seem to get totally comfortable. Even tried a down pillow for tummy sleeping and then changing to a tempur pedic contour pillow for back and still dont get that deep sleep (though neck feels better cradled in the tempur pedic while on the back).


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I've had issues with sleep position but I don't understand your question. You seem to want to sleep on your back in order to get deep sleep, but you also say that when you do manage to sleep on your back, you don't attain deep sleep.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I have to sleep on my back or side...and so always do...medical reason.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I solved the problem by sleeping on my wife's stomach.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I never sleep on my back. I can't. When I was in the hospital, I had to stay on my back for several days and I never got more than twenty minute's sleep at a time, even zonked out on heavy-duty doses of pain-killers (Dilaudid - synthetic morphine). My tongue would drop into my throat and choke me and I'd wake up. If you can't sleep on your back comfortably, why do it? I sleep on my side.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I am thinking that age and a bit of weight gain are contributing to the now-starting-to-feel-back-pain-in-the-morning itis. If I turn over to my back, the tempur pedic bed lets me sink in and does great. Side sleeping is a problem for me. Just thought that it may be time to back sleep before the back problems really appear?


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

You might want to try sleeping with your knees bent and placing a pillow in between. I have tried that in the past when I have had lower pback pain. Its not optimal, but it works. If you sleep on your side, you can try the same (knees bent) technique with a pillow. The extra space created by the pillow allows your back to more naturally align or some such thing.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

JerseyJohn said:


> My tongue would drop into my throat and choke me and I'd wake up.


My issue exactly. I used to sleep on my back, but after some choking episodes I learned to sleep on my side. And apparently my sleeping brain was motivated enough to do the retraining.

If a little extra help is needed, one can sleep in a T-shirt that has a tennis ball sewn onto the back. So if you're trying to learn to sleep on your back ... sew a tennis ball on either side?

But really, the weight issue might be key. I lost about 30 lb last year, and in addition to feeling noticeably better and having better circulation, I snore less (my wife tells me). So I think I'm breathing better at night, and that's bound to improve sleep.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I solved the problem by sleeping on my wife's stomach.


Yeah,that'll help.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

First I'd start on the back then I turn around and start sleeping on the stomach later.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

memphislawyer said:


> I am thinking that age and a bit of weight gain are contributing to the now-starting-to-feel-back-pain-in-the-morning itis. If I turn over to my back, the tempur pedic bed lets me sink in and does great. Side sleeping is a problem for me. Just thought that it may be time to back sleep before the back problems really appear?


My recommendation is to eat less and exercise more. It worked well for me. Cut out all snacks, eat three healthy meals, and stop at one portion. Walk a mile or two each day. Your back problems will disappear like magic.

You are gonna like the way you feel; I guarantee it.

By the way, I'm not a doctor, and I don't even play one on TV.


----------

